# neurofeedback



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

hi guys,

anybody heared or any experience with neurofeedback?
read this article...
http://www.addictiontoday.org/files/addictiontoday130-bionicbrain-sarahgraham.pdf
not only for addiction but could also help reintigrate the brain for DP


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

a scam, don t know I spoe to the writer of the article and her brain really improved from it, my dp is also alcohol induced so this might work perhaps...
think I will give it a shot...spoke to the doctor and he said he already had patients with dissociative problems and that he had good results.
i think it sounds logical that the brain makes less connections and that you need to reconnect those things again...we shall see...


----------

